# epic clinique haul



## girloflowers (May 27, 2009)

if product names are needed just ask


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 27, 2009)

I was about to ask when I saw you wanted that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's all so prettttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 WOW!!


----------



## girloflowers (May 27, 2009)

about to ask what?


----------



## stacey131 (May 27, 2009)

WOW- Where did you get everything? at the retail counter? Sale? CCS?


----------



## gildedangel (May 27, 2009)

I love Clinique! That haul is fantastic, I love their eyeshadows!


----------



## Spikesmom (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_about to ask what?_

 
Probably the product names.


----------



## MissMarley (May 27, 2009)

Enjoy, dear!


----------



## MissResha (May 27, 2009)

holy boogers!! enjoy!!!


----------



## lushious_lips (May 27, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------



## girloflowers (May 27, 2009)

I got most from MissMarley, one of the eyeliners from the counter, and the rest was a present from my boss for doing a good job at GWP


----------



## Nicnivin (May 27, 2009)

Incredible haul, enjoy!


----------



## girloflowers (May 27, 2009)

hehe i am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thankyou!


----------



## hawaii02 (May 28, 2009)

Congrats on the job well done!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do I see Strawberry Fudge there?


----------

